# My "America's Got Talent" Audition Tape



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Helllllo Friends,

Following is a video from October 2009 when I auditioned for "America's Got Talent." In it, I am singing Whitney Houston's "I Have Nothing." The AGT staff said I would hear from them again this month if I am chosen to move on to the next round, so hopefully I will! I don't think they start shooting footage until the spring, and the show airs in the summer. So look out for me! :laughing:






And this is probably going to sound like an extremely stupid question, but I know there a lot of MBTI experts out there, so I'm going to ask anyway: based on the above video, do I "seem" like a specific type? Is it possible to pinpoint type through appearance and/or a short glimpse into someone's personality, such as this video? I'm still having a hard time figuring out my type despite extensive research on the Myers-Briggs system.

Anyway, enjoy the video! Singing is everything to me, so I hope you guys like it.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Holy shit. I don't watch that show but you're really damn good. Not only are you good you have the "star" look and presence. I wish you luck, you probably have a very good chance.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

You're very good! Also very pretty! I think you have a very good chance. 

Also, I think you _seem_ like an ExxP based on the video.


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Holy shit. I don't watch that show but you're really damn good. Not only are you good you have the "star" look and presence. I wish you luck, you probably have a very good chance.


Thanks!! Yes, I am hoping they feel that way as well, but I auditioned for American Idol this past summer and they didn't seem to think so. I made it through the first three rounds (which are the rounds in front of the producers/executive producers, and THEN you make it to Simon, Randy, etc.), but they did not want me to go any further. The producers insisted that Simon would "tear me apart," among other things. I stayed positive through the whole thing though. What are ya gonna do? I know I will make it in time because I want it that bad and I work hard.


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> You're very good! Also very pretty! I think you have a very good chance.
> 
> Also, I think you _seem_ like an ExxP based on the video.


Aw, thank you!

I appreciate your type opinion as well :laughing: I'm having a tough time figuring it out. I'm pretty convinced that I am an ENxx though.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow what a powerful voice! That was really good.

As for type, if you already think you're an ENxx, I'm gonna say ENFx. 

Good luck


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

you have a good voice and your pretty cute. fame approved


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I say ENP too. I can tell by the way you move your hands around when your singing and talking. How did that intj put it "Like I'm rearranging gravity". I do the exact same thing. So do most of my other ENP friends. It's called a motivator. It gets the person more interested and some people just can't help doing it. I know I can't


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

As previously said, I would also presume EXXP, which is rather broad, needing further clarification for it to be precise. Can you perhaps share some details of your character for our assessment to be better?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Because I am surrounded and train singers all day, I can say with almost certainty ENFJ. Keep up the good work, and good luck!


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Because I am surrounded and train singers all day, I can say with almost certainty ENFJ. Keep up the good work, and good luck!


 
Very, very interesting!! Because my first ever result from an MBTI test was ENFJ. Of course, the more one takes a test, the more results one gets... and that's where the confusion starts. But I think I'm an ENFJ as well. Thanks a lot!

Also, what kind of work do you do? Are you a vocal coach?


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Munchies said:


> you have a good voice and your pretty cute. fame approved


 
Haha :crazy: I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheshire Wolf said:


> I say ENP too. I can tell by the way you move your hands around when your singing and talking. How did that intj put it "Like I'm rearranging gravity". I do the exact same thing. So do most of my other ENP friends. It's called a motivator. It gets the person more interested and some people just can't help doing it. I know I can't


Wow. That's pretty awesome lol. I WANT to be able to rearrange gravity, so that makes sense :wink:


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Haruhi, here's a link to my other thread in which I listed a lot of things about myself: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/10655-e-i-f-t.html

Thanks for offering to help assess my type! :happy:


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

I apologize for my profuse number of posts, but I wanted to thank everyone who complimented my video and voice!!! I really appreciate it. If you wish to see more, you can go to MATTISON - OFFICIAL MUSIC MYSPACE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

bombshellex said:


> I apologize for my profuse number of posts, but I wanted to thank everyone who complimented my video and voice!!! I really appreciate it. If you wish to see more, you can go to MATTISON - OFFICIAL MUSIC MYSPACE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Definite ENFJ.  Your Fe [extorverted feeling] is motivating you to serve humanity through the spiritual process of Ni [introverted intuition].


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, and I must add that your tertiary process, Se [extroverted sensing], certainly influenced your love of music and desire to convey the Ni within it.  I feel like your objective is to articulate a vision for the benefit of humanity within your music in the future. Music is most certainly an eloquent form of communication.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

bombshellex said:


> Helllllo Friends,
> 
> Following is a video from October 2009 when I auditioned for "America's Got Talent." In it, I am singing Whitney Houston's "I Have Nothing." The AGT staff said I would hear from them again this month if I am chosen to move on to the next round, so hopefully I will! I don't think they start shooting footage until the spring, and the show airs in the summer. So look out for me! :laughing:
> 
> ...


A white woman with a black womans voice. Nice. 

Hey if you become a finalist, we will promote your music throughout the site for support.:laughing:


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy said:


> A white woman with a black womans voice. Nice.
> 
> Hey if you become a finalist, we will promote your music throughout the site for support.:laughing:


 
Hahah. I get that one a lot :tongue:


----------



## bombshellex (Dec 23, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Oh, and I must add that your tertiary process, Se [extroverted sensing], certainly influenced your love of music and desire to convey the Ni within it.  I feel like your objective is to articulate a vision for the benefit of humanity within your music in the future. Music is most certainly an eloquent form of communication.


Wow, that's unbelievably accurate! That is literally exactly how I feel and what my inner mission has always been. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

